

Damn urxvt, You Scary (Fast) - erikano
http://www.ping.uio.no/~erikano/damn-urxvt-you-scary-fast.htm

======
carmen
try st

~~~
erikano
I can't seem to find any terminal emulator called _st_ , or were you referring
to using an _Atari ST_ [1]?

[1]: <http://linuxgazette.net/issue70/arndt.html>

